# X11 Inputs



## jjjustjjjay (Feb 2, 2010)

Dear, experts

I have installed xorg freebsd 8.0 and when I start it I can't type anything in the windows and I can't move the mouse. I set up the mouse in sysinstall and That doesnt seem to help.

-Thanks


----------



## LateNiteTV (Feb 2, 2010)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=4224


----------

